# Servers



## dgard20 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi
I'm looking for a place to fly with others. Any ideas? I used to have a server years ago but deleted and can't remember what it was. It worked great and free. I have IL2 and PF (standalone) Any help is appreciated.
Dave


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 28, 2007)

Playing standalone its gonna be tough to find a server...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2007)

Playing...Flying...2 different things. Oh well I will leave it at that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 28, 2007)

couldn't resist it could you, let's just hope syscom never finds his way in here.........

and i've only ever tried online multiplayer once, with CC, it was a miserable failure as he had all the add ons and i don't so we couldn't play..........


----------



## dgard20 (Jan 28, 2007)

well how about just IL2 then ???


----------

